# theCaptn's $500 gear giveaway - vote here!



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey apologies fellas, had some DRSE business to take care of. Al's fashionable goatee caught on fire and SFW, Saney and I had to calm him down and glue some cat fur to his face. All will be ok, lets hope.

I think allowing you guys to vote for the prize is the way to go. Ive picked out 6 AnythingGoes regulars who have pleaded their cases.

Remember if you win, you need to swear allegiance to WP's awesomeness by running his banner, and most importantly give an honest review for his GMP and Thai FDA-approved products!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2012)

As much as I like most of the poles in this poll I voted for KOS cause I have a soft spot for large hillbillies with hot wives. They both make nice bottoms.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm not in?..you are dead to me now


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

cgrant


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i'm not in?..you are dead to me now



You workout?


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 4, 2012)

Kos


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2012)

Retlaw because he pulls hot ass both in and out of jail.


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

Hoyle has a fucking belly ring? What a Queersasisis


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Hoyle has a fucking belly ring? What a Queersasisis



All the Jews are wearing them these days bro


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You workout?



do i have to?


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Gears

Edit : who gmp FDA chiners finest GEARS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

does this help?


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh stop. You're not gonna use it anyway lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

who the fuck is that^^^


never seen a pic....cept that avi.... injury from beating off?


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha

Fatties gonna fat I guess


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2012)

KOS, theCaptn' would love that pic if your cawk was sliding between them beauties, just sayin.......


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Ask any ct'er bout my Cawk. Had plenty of pics in old threads too.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Red what did capt tell you about referring to yourself as the capt'n?!?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

I would vote for KOS but he hasn't been active lately.. i mean, i understand you have to work 80 hours a week to pay for that huge home and those 4 cars parked in your driveway.


I voted Cgrant cause he reps me alot


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> I would vote for KOS but he hasn't been active lately.. i mean, i understand you have to work 80 hours a week to pay for that huge home and those 4 cars parked in your driveway.
> 
> 
> I voted Cgrant cause he reps me alot


Don't forget I loves me them dirty socks and I support j and t inc knigg


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Red what did capt tell you about referring to yourself as the capt'n?!?



He said he would neg me but I think he knows better......


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> He said he would neg me but I think he knows better......



Well played sir. Well played. We all know way happened to the last guy that fucked with you... RIP DGG 

Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Fatties gonna fat I guess



im not mad at cha i dont know who you are

i am not aware of your awesome contributions here


there are five threads ablut me each week that i didnt start


i have never heard of you or seen a pic...where is the last cgrant thread that got hundreds of views?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> I would vote for KOS but he hasn't been active lately.. i mean, i understand you have to work 80 hours a week to pay for that huge home and those 4 cars parked in your driveway.
> 
> 
> I voted Cgrant cause he reps me alot




how has cgrant been more active?

i have 5 000 more post than him


got off work early...i got rid of my other cars...got an old camaro now...im ballin


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmm.. might have to change my vote to KOS if he provides me with an ANUS picture that i've been asking for... for about 3 months now


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Touché douché

I'm have more fun bull shitting and just doin my thing. Apparently your thing is being loud and (some say) super offensive 

Idgaf about you either way. Sometimes you're funny, sometimes I wish you would delete your acct. lol

At the end of the day, I still don't give a fuck lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

i also have 700 more likes than cgrant


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Hmm.. might have to change my vote to KOS if he provides me with an ANUS picture that i've been asking for... for about 3 months now



That's fucked up! I gots the longevity and all my posts aren't bs e-fights lol


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i also have 700 more likes than cgrant



And 0 friends in real life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Touch? douch?
> 
> I'm have more fun bull shitting and just doin my thing. Apparently your thing is being loud and (some say) super offensive
> 
> ...



well im glad u find me funny sometimes...cant imagine when that is...im just the machete cutting thru the bs


hey lets give juice to a guy with no proof he works out



get nakid and post up


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Hmm.. might have to change my vote to KOS if he provides me with an ANUS picture that i've been asking for... for about 3 months now



his or the brides?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> And 0 friends in real life





i have a few...but im not really into going out and stuff...im really into my wife and kid and read alot


a dedicated husband and father that works 65 hours a week doesnt really have time to fuk around


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well im glad u find me funny sometimes...cant imagine when that is...im just the machete cutting thru the bs
> 
> 
> hey lets give juice to a guy with no proof he works out
> ...



Already have multiple times. Will do Again if anyone besides you wants me to. I know your tricks   You just want naked pics of young dudes lol


----------



## independent (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant is gonna win by default because he has the biggest cock amongst us.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have a few...but im not really into going out and stuff...im really into my wife and kid and read alot
> 
> 
> a dedicated husband and father that works 65 hours a week doesnt really have time to fuk around



I respect that

Sort of



Did you get married or have the kid first?

You work 65 hrs a week? I haven't had a day off in 2 weeks (worked weekends too) don't cry to me about work.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

im not crying....yeah i am...my wife works weekends...so hard to get time in


anyways we were married before we had the kid or knew we were preggo....always wanted to be a dad....totally planned


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im not crying....yeah i am...my wife works weekends...so hard to get time in
> 
> 
> anyways we were married before we had the kid or knew we were preggo....always wanted to be a dad....totally planned



Lol tell her to get on makin moar cash so you don't have to work, or visa versa, that's why I wrk so much, so my girl doesn't have to lol. 

In regards to jr, nice to see someone actually doing ( or trying ) to do shit in the right order lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

nothing that hasnt been posted before saney....no new pics of this type


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Is that what the rest of this thread is gonna be? Reposts  of your wife's ass?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

i posted the pic i was asked to post plus 3 new ones


here is one no one asked me to post






cqalled me fat.....wow


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes. I did. Says something, doesn't it?  Pic is about a year and a half old.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

And I thought you said there were no new ones...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

well update us with all your amazing progress


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Still the only one asking I see


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> And I thought you said there were no new ones...



no panties shot is old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Yes. I did. Says something, doesn't it?  Pic is about a year and a half old.



yes it does...says you are one delusional motherfucker...clearly you do not lift....saw the 280 squat pr...wow...squatted couple hundred more as a preteen.....400 or so pound leg press? do you have a vag?


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes it does...says you are one delusional motherfucker...clearly you do not lift....saw the 280 squat pr...wow...squatted couple hundred more as a preteen.....400 or so pound leg press? do you have a vag?



If I did, would you fuck me?

Lol 

Never really gave a fuck about the weight I'm pushing just how I look. My legs are fucking solid


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

And leg press was when I had a busted hand. Couldn't squat with 1 hand. Nor did I wanna try


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

very obvious that you only care about how you look


very impressive


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

It's an ongoing work in progress. Much like your marital fidelity.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

i was shit faced drunk and had a slip up the first time in 4 years


never happen again.....awesome bringing up the personal stuff you slob...im still bigger....stronger...leaner....last i checked this was a bbing forum


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

I cannot drink ever


should be a law


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

Lots of lolz thus far. Who's winning the pole? Can't see shit with tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> lots of lolz thus far. Who's winning the pole? Can't see shit with tapatalk



the fat dude that doesnt actually workout


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was shit faced drunk and had a slip up the first time in 4 years
> 
> 
> never happen again.....awesome bringing up the personal stuff you slob...im still bigger....stronger...leaner....last i checked this was a bbing forum



Bigger? Yes  stronger? Sure Leaner?  Debatable. Exactly why I needs these gears, so I can get on your level

Last I checked this was AG. Don't go gettin all butthurt on me now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=




HANDFUL OF THIS FAT NOOBS ABANDONED TRAINING JOURNALS...DOESNT HAVE A FUKING CLUE...READ SOME...ITS HILARIOUS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

cgrant said:


> bigger? Yes  stronger? Sure leaner?  Debatable. Exactly why i needs these gears, so i can get on your level
> 
> last i checked this was ag. Don't go gettin all butthurt on me now



no it is not....not even remotely close.....even if it was...you have zero muscle...and you are incredibly weak


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2012)

View Poll Results: this Jew deserves Gearz!
 Voters: 12. You have already voted on this poll . 

Diesel618 - cant afford smack and GMP gearz 



1 8.33% 

CGrant - willingly tattooed DRSE on his cawk! 



5 41.67% 

KOS - wont tell a lie. Wife has great tits. 



3 25.00% 

OntopoftheGame - desperate ex-con, ex has large vagina 



0 0% 

Hoyle - token Jew. WP hater. Cute bellyring. 



1 8.33% 

Retlaw - convicted anus whisperer. 



2


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Taken about 4 mins ago


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Well you look better for you but still look like a shit non trainer....but you seem to have a decent sized cock so thats good


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171240-pump-up-valium.html?highlight=
> 
> ...



Maybe it's tapatalk maybe you're hanicapped. It seems that you tried to link the same one over and over. And it doesn't load lol nice work you fucking computer genius


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well you look better for you but still look like a shit non trainer....but you seem to have a decent sized cock so thats good



Drink too much hence the ever present blub

Thanks tho


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Maybe it's tapatalk maybe you're hanicapped. It seems that you tried to link the same one over and over. And it doesn't load lol nice work you fucking computer genius



yeah...i would go back and fix it but i dont care enuff


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...i would go back and fix it but i dont care enuff



Lol werd


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> View Poll Results: this Jew deserves Gearz!
> Voters: 12. You have already voted on this poll .
> 
> Diesel618 - cant afford smack and GMP gearz
> ...



Thanks Red. Bets ontopofthegame will get fuck all votes. His ex-mrs va-jay-jay pics will handicap him for life


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i posted the pic i was asked to post plus 3 new ones
> 
> 
> here is one no one asked me to post
> ...





LMFAO... wait, that's Cgrant??? no fucking way... i'm changing my vote to KOS.. plus i finally seen his girls asshole.. Cgrant minus 1, KOS Plus 1


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Fuck you saney


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

saney said:


> lmfao... Wait, that's cgrant??? No fucking way... I'm changing my vote to kos.. Plus i finally seen his girls asshole.. Cgrant minus 1, kos plus 1



it is indeed the guy


fuck you guys for voting for some guy you dont even know


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

If that picture was a year and a half ago, then i would like to see some improvements.. if not.. then sorry


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

Why is everyone fighting over 2 vials of test prop?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

I just like to fight....i said who is this guy and then came the name calling...i defended myself...here we are


another noob owned the fuk out of


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it is indeed the guy
> 
> 
> fuck you guys for voting for some guy you dont even know



I messaged the captn to have my vote changed.. you're winning don't worry.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Why is everyone fighting over 2 vials of test prop?




why does your gay lover send you Gears all the time?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Haha
votes cant be changed i bet


lol at you doing what your lover sfw wanted


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

God






And Is KOS gonna log his Neomeds gears or will he be a shit bag? 

And Why isnt he carrying the banner?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

I love him <3


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

I havent received any gear


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Haha
> votes cant be changed i bet
> 
> 
> lol at you doing what your lover sfw wanted



I dont give a fuck who wins this lottery Kos. Im not receiving anything from it.

i only get involved when im reinbursed for my troubles.


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I havent received any gear



Oh


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

And your pt141 was bunk too right? Lol fuck this contest give it to redneck kos the log will go awesome with the othe free shit he's gotten lol


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW is unjerked and uses a stunt double in his videos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

I told a great story when i got a reimbursed bottle of 141...gave my honest review of it...my wife and i both have always given good logs


dumb shit noob


bet she is stronger than you to


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant needs deca to heal his constant wounds and bone fractures.

KOS needs cut blends and clen like...fucking yesterday. 

OntopOfTheGame needs gears so he can get his Magic Mike position back and stop resorting to Rachels abused gash.

Retlaw needs gears to counter his wasting disease from constant prison rapes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

sfw said:


> i dont give a fuck who wins this lottery kos. Im not receiving anything from it.
> 
> I only get involved when im reinbursed for my troubles.




im only adressing what is thrown in my direction...i love you....you are so hot...i want to look like you when i grow up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

sfw said:


> cgrant needs deca to heal his constant wounds and bone fractures.
> 
> Kos needs cut blends and clen like...fucking yesterday.
> 
> ...



no way man...im 245 now...skinny as fuck...time to go on a massive bulk


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> SFW is unjerked and uses a stunt double in his videos?



a very jerked arab holds up a sfw sign on yt that says neomeds. I send him my gears and he sells them to fund his al qaeda lifestyle. Life goes on.


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

> no way man...im 245 now...skinny as fuck...time to go on a massive bulk


Well winter is coming. Get your polar bear status on then!


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

winter is coming and i want to keep cutting.. i need to shed another 5lbs then i'll show ya'll what sexy'ness looks like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Im really not going to bulk...i swear to god im joking...my wife thinks im hot now...its bizzare....but i will reap the benefits...she is working lateshe asked to wake me up in a special way when she got home...life is good way less fat than before but still kinda fat


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

> need to shed another 5lbs then i'll show ya'll what sexy'ness looks like


5 lbs? just shave ur back.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm already shaved.. using letro, tren, something is bound to happen... one day i'll be more jerked than thou


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

@ Kos ..Well what did u get from neo? Tren?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> @ Kos ..Well what did u get from neo? Tren?



I think he said he got a bunch of EQ


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shoulda sent me the Kalpa Tren, clen and T3.   I'll pimp them in all the all fake WP advertisements in the Anabolic section.


Hell, I might even start working out.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Eq
t3
clen
anavar for wife


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

> I'll pimp them in all the all fake WP advertisements in the Anabolic section.



Sponsor bashing is frowned upon and may result in an infraction. 

: (


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sponsor bashing is frowned upon and may result in an infraction.
> 
> : (




This^


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sponsor bashing is frowned upon and may result in an infraction.
> 
> : (



I didn't say I would sponsor bash.

No sponsor bashing here at all.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/171299-world-pharma.html#post2945137


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Cgrant needs deca to heal his constant wounds and bone fractures.
> 
> KOS needs cut blends and clen like...fucking yesterday.
> 
> ...



Might as well stop the poll now. SFW wins, that's a double win for DRSE.

Fuck all you other desperate Jews


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Prove 245 with full body pics.  I did


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

I never show legs


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I never show legs



Damn son. Lookin good if ya ask me. 

Why don't you show legs? They're clearly the best part of my fat frame lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

You def leaned up KOS. I want to see if you're legs are skinnier than Saneys thou


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You def leaned up KOS. I want to see if you're legs are skinnier than Saneys thou




f u


----------



## cube789 (Oct 5, 2012)

awesome thread, far more entertaining than a presidential election


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2012)

The thing is that if KOS actually put wieghts in his hands instead of donuts he could probelby look like the beast in his avi.....





say hello to the mrs. for me


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

All tied up


----------



## longworthb (Oct 5, 2012)

I say none of u fucks win


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

KOS should be the winner here, his wife has shared so much of herself with everybody


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 5, 2012)

i am getting the reason i dont show legs covered up soon...a massive tat2 i got when i was 14


i  also have quite a few scars...i barely train legs due to injuries but they are decent anyway


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 5, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> The thing is that if KOS actually put wieghts in his hands instead of donuts he could probelby look like the beast in his avi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me anD MY WIFE EAT THE EXACT SAME SHIT EACH WEEK...I PROBLY EAT LESS....BUT SHE IS 110 AND BEAUTIFUL....IM A HUMan gorilla


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me anD MY WIFE EAT THE EXACT SAME SHIT EACH WEEK...I PROBLY EAT LESS....BUT SHE IS 110 AND BEAUTIFUL....IM A HUMan gorilla




I know what it's like to be a big, chubby, caveman... been one my entire life!


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> I know what it's like to be a big, chubby, caveman... been one my entire life!



Still am one Ova here lol


----------



## longworthb (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^^playing the fat card to win. Nice strategy


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2012)

Voting poll open for a few moar days before SFW wins 5mls of GMP prop


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Voting poll open for a few moar days before SFW wins 5mls of GMP prop



Orlyy?


----------



## SFW (Oct 6, 2012)

>




Tuck up those pajamas! - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

if it ends in a tie hottest wife should be tiebreaker


im bigger
stronger
tougher
leaner
have cool tat2s
and a hot wife


----------



## longworthb (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if it ends in a tie hottest wife should be tiebreaker
> 
> 
> im bigger
> ...


I wouldn't be bragging to much on the leaner part. Cgrant is a jelly roll and ur not so lean urself there stud muffin ;-)


----------



## SFW (Oct 6, 2012)

It'd be a clash of the titans if these 2 sumos ever went toe to toe.


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if it ends in a tie hottest wife should be tiebreaker
> 
> 
> im bigger
> ...



I'm not married you tool. 
You have a tattoo that you're too embarrassed to show
And congrats on being e-tough, no one here can verify any of your toughness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

ive had many posted pics of black eyes and broken noses...no vids of fights but at least proof ive actualy been hit before


most people have never even been in a fight but swear they are the toughest guy ever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> It'd be a clash of the titans if these 2 sumos ever went toe to toe.



im offended at being compared to the guy in any way shape or form


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I wouldn't be bragging to much on the leaner part. Cgrant is a jelly roll and ur not so lean urself there stud muffin ;-)



shoot i dont think im lean at all

i dont consider myself to be a real bodybuilder

im just a dude that has been lifting forever off an on

i mean how often is someone fatter than me though?

cant just let the op past me by


----------



## Saney (Oct 6, 2012)

I've never been in a fight before.. i'm pretty good with my Words..

But I'd give KOS a go


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

i havent got to spar in so long...its fun


----------



## Saney (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Martial arts background.. don't be scared!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

martial arts < real life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

Pump up the Valium				 
Yesterday

Yates row 3x12 95, 105, 115
Fat bar cable curl 30 lb 3x12
Chin assist -80 3x8
DB hammer curl 25's 3x12
Wide grip lat pull down 75 lbs 3x12
10 min run on cross stair stepper thing


lol ^​


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

No logs or journals? Stfu


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you saying i dont have any?

Curt james doesnt like me...so my journal here is dormant


anyways...my wife could out lift you on a bad day


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

No one likes you. Good for your wife. These are nowhere near Max effort lifts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

Wouldnt even be warmup  weight for anyone else claiming to be male


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok faggot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

How do i qualify?
Its hopeless
im superior to you in every way
by the way you fat fuck clean your fuking house


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol so superior making 9 bucks an hour.  

Who Cleans your trailer? I bet they would do a bang up job on my apartment.


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> How do i qualify?
> I'm hopeless
> I'm inferior to you in every way
> by the way you fat fuck clean your fuking house


Fixed GICH


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

I make 13.50 hr
wife makes over 20.00 hr


you started it round boy

im sorry mouthing off didnt work out the way you hoped


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I make 13.50 hr
> wife makes over 20.00 hr
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I bet your mouth works quite well.



Thanks for the negs, glad I'm in your head that bad.

One last thing, get your punctuation, spelling and grammar in check, your posts give me headaches.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

YOU ARE IN MY HEAD? YOU ARE JUST A FAT GUY WITH A BHIG MOUTH....


I SWEAT SFW CAUSE HE LOOKS WAY BETTER AND HAS THOSE  GUNS
I SWEAT SANEY CAUSE HE AND I ARE KINDA CLOSE IN DEVELOPMENT AND LEANNESS OR LACK OF
I SWEAT CURT JAMES CAUSE HE IS SMART AND IS A MOD
HEAVY MAKES ME LOOK LIKE A KID
AZZA IS RELENTLESS AND TOUGH AS NAILS
SD IS A KID WHO IS AS STRONG ORSTRONGER THAN ME...I HATE THAT
CK IS NEARLY AS STRONG THOUGH A DWARF


THESE PEOPLE ARE RELEVANT

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW YOU WERE EVEN MENTIONED IN THE POLE....IF YOU NEVER POST AGAIN NO ONE WILL GIVE A SHIT



I DONT SWEAT YOU....YOU CANT FIT IN MY HEAD


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU ARE IN MY HEAD? YOU ARE JUST A FAT GUY WITH A BHIG MOUTH....
> 
> 
> I SWEAT SFW CAUSE HE LOOKS WAY BETTER AND HAS THOSE  GUNS
> ...



You sure? Seems like you've got a pretty big head there. 

I still don't understand why you're even talking about anyone else. 

Nice meltdown big guy. Lmao. 

No I'm not in your head at all.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

I just answered your post fatty


you wont shut up so i dont stop defending myself

in person id just smack the shit out of you and watch you cry

on the net ...post back and forth

but anyway im done...said i wouldnt get caught up in shit like this....drugs wont help you ,you fat piece of shit


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

And you're telling me to clean up my place, in regards to a pic that's about 18 months old. Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

No ones house should ever look like that 

what the fuk


THERE AR CLOTHES PILED UP TO YOUR HEAD 


PROBLY DIRTY...AND YOU PROBLY WEAR THEM

LOL FAT STINKY DUDE


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I just answered your post fatty
> 
> 
> you wont shut up so i dont stop defending myself
> ...



You just don't stop do you? Lol

Drugs help me all the time, they help you too. 

So you're defenseless? I see.. It's become a battle of words, and you're clearly unarmed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

How the fuk am i unarmed?


There is nothing to say


we are men....men compete and you arent in my leauge

im
bigger
 stronger
tougher
certainly faster and more athletic
id bet money more flexible
judging from your shithole apartment more succesful
the clothes are piled up to your full adult height you nasty fucker
wife ...check
son...


Ok so you are better cause you say so...ok you win whatever


doesnt change the fact you are a fat weak nontraining piece of shit
peace boy


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> No ones house should ever look like that
> 
> what the fuk
> 
> ...



Lol look closer, old closet that collapsed, since my fat clothes were too heavy. HAHAHAHAHA 

Thought you were done


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah that huge pile came from a single rack in your tiny closet


bwahahahahahahahahahaa

tell another one slob

look at the shit on the floor


get a woman...they take care of that shit dude


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> How the fuk am i unarmed?
> 
> 
> There is nothing to say
> ...



Watch this

You make half of what I make per hour
You live in middle America. White trash redneck. You probably live in a rather poor neighborhood. 

You must be so flexible because you think you are. And fast and athletic too!

Already explained The closet.

Congrats on the kid and wife, if I wanted either one of those right now I'd be jealous lol 

Thought you were done???


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yeah that huge pile came from a single rack in your tiny closet
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahaa
> ...



Yeah lol 58 inches wide holds a lot of clothing even for a fatty like me!

Lol you're so mad I can't stop laughing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

I assure you im perfectly happy


gonna play video games now


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I assure you im perfectly happy
> 
> 
> gonna play video games now



Lol I'm sure you are. That's why you're so mad and just keep going.  Have fun playing with yourself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

bump for moar votes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Fatties gonna fat I guess





THIS^^^^^ WAS SAID BY THIS GUY

















TO START THIS SHIT


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> THIS^^^^^ WAS SAID BY THIS GUY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly done


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Love that you've said goodbye like 9 times


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

^^^ lol you both taunting each other on old pics.


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ lol you both taunting each other on old pics.



Livin in the past is half the fun lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

ok, so with a deadlock I'll get the deciding vote. 

As he is obviously chubbier and without a hot wife, CGrant definately needs this prize moar. He wins, subject to agreeing to conditions.

I'll PM you bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

i should point out his past logs are incomplete at best


but im fine with him winnnig because i win alot and he is pathetic


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks kids


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i should point out his past logs are incomplete at best



point taken, I am sure WP will be watching to ensure this one is completed.


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> point taken, I am sure WP will be watching to ensure this one is completed.



Oh it will be, if only to prove kos wrong


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

you can motivate with both positive and negative reinforcement

if i call you a winner prove me right right.
if i call you a loser prove me wrong.


get healthy...dont die


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you can motivate with both positive and negative reinforcement
> 
> if i call you a winner prove me right right.
> if i call you a loser prove me wrong.
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

you guys ever double dutch rudder?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

i have way too much sex with women for that


well a woman now


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Enjoying one last night of terrible choices before shit gets real


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

i do not drink


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i do not drink



I drink too much :-(


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

if u can handle it fine...but i cant


runs in the genes or something


i tend to guzzle down bottles of vodka...then grope and chase women...hurt people...wake up in jail with a headache


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if u can handle it fine...but i cant
> 
> 
> runs in the genes or something
> ...



Damn bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Oct 7, 2012)

So who won the Gears?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)

he was rewarded with gears due to being pitiful


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Voting poll open for a few moar days before SFW wins 5mls of GMP prop



apparetly the capt thinks a few days means less than one


----------



## Saney (Oct 7, 2012)

eww


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)

gd it now im fuking winnning


within the alloted time stated by the poll maker and still somehow lose to an inferior


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> apparetly the capt thinks a few days means less than one



Meh, voting stagnated n your arguments were getting stale. CGrant got the pity vote 

.... If only Saney hadn't fucked his vote up KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)

not only did i get more votes in a popularity contest...but i proved superior in every way

in this contest the winner was actually the loser

i was punished for being better

welcome to 2012


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2012)

"the argument was stagnat"

because i won it in every way but the talk continued


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2012)

So, you lost, and you were ok with that.

You get one vote and are up in arms about it, after the fact


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2012)

big welcome to winner!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> big welcome to winner!



Abso-fucking-lutely!

Gears!


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2012)

Gych!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 8, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> So, you lost, and you were ok with that.
> 
> You get one vote and are up in arms about it, after the fact



dude said few more days....hours later says its over ....gives it to you because you are pathetic...nearly exact words i was told thru pm


we should have been given a tie breaker


im very disapointed in the people who voted for you not knowing who or what you look like


gear to a guy who doesnt workout and has no clue how to


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2012)

KOS you weren't too concerned about the outcome yesterday, what's changed?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2012)

The more pics of other members I see here the better ole reddog feels about himself, skinny fat ain't so bad. That KOS sure put's on a nice E-fight. very entertaining.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude said few more days....hours later says its over ....gives it to you because you are pathetic...nearly exact words i was told thru pm
> 
> 
> we should have been given a tie breaker
> ...


You act like you don't give a fuck just to make people believe your still some kind of badass. But when you don't win your here throwing a fit like a girl. Ya I dont agree that he won but I bet he puts the gear to use and drops some weight. Congrats on the win Cgrant. Stop being a whine ass kos u just won a damn contest get over it


----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2012)

fuck me I must be the only jew who pays for gears on IM


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> fuck me I must be the only jew who pays for gears on IM



Become a DRSE fringe player, apparently that gives you a contest edge.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Become a DRSE fringe player, apparently that gives you a contest edge.....


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Become a DRSE fringe player, apparently that gives you a contest edge.....



Watch your mouth about the drse boy!


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> fuck me I must be the only jew who pays for gears on IM



^^ Judaism. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> fuck me I must be the only jew who pays for gears on IM



That makes two of us


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> KOS you weren't too concerned about the outcome yesterday, what's changed?





longworthb said:


> You act like you don't give a fuck just to make people believe your still some kind of badass. But when you don't win your here throwing a fit like a girl. Ya I dont agree that he won but I bet he puts the gear to use and drops some weight. Congrats on the win Cgrant. Stop being a whine ass kos u just won a damn contest get over it



i really dont care about winning wp gear...500 bucks is maybe 3 vials....i just want win goddamn it!!!
 i fuking won!!! say i won motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!im a winner!!!


submit!!!!


hahahaa


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 8, 2012)

i really am the sorest loser there is...i cant stand it


should have seen me in middle school playing basketball


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2012)

Lmao I can't help but like you for some reason. 

And yeah I'm gettin 3 vials and a little clomid lmao


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

awesome log by that fatass^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome log by that fatass^^^



Good point KOS. Where's the log goddamit?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome log by that fatass^^^



Still butthurt over this I see


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Good point KOS. Where's the log goddamit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Starting uh, later today. Got fucked up in the hurricane and had real world problems


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

sandy was last week...been over a month...bwahahahahahaaha


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao I can't help but like you for some reason.
> 
> And yeah I'm gettin 3 vials and a little clomid lmao


that is from 10/08....today is 11/13


you didnt update this thread in over a month after receiving free gear for bs reasons


not opinion....its in black and white

you are just another guy no one can trust and you will be fat til you die


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that is from 10/08....today is 11/13
> 
> 
> you didnt update this thread in over a month after receiving free gear for bs reasons
> ...



I posted up in a new thread in wp's section about my td. Wanna crucify me for not updating a thread? Be my guest. 

Sorry I had other shit on my plate, but please, go on.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2012)

How did I miss this thread? Its much better then the mexican telenovelas


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cgrant is cool in my book, visitors of Stonewall in Hialeah are ok .


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Cgrant is cool in my book, visitors of Stonewall in Hialeah are ok .



Respect my nigga. Next time I get a chance I'm bringing moar cash and calling you


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I posted up in a new thread in wp's section about my td. Wanna crucify me for not updating a thread? Be my guest.
> 
> Sorry I had other shit on my plate, but please, go on.



Good man. Throw up a link link here when you get a chance 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

no one goes to wp subforum


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 13, 2012)

I always vote for kos. In hopes for more titties.


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

1 shot down, 59 to go


----------



## cube789 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

Lmao!


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CG (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=171240

My log with wp prop


----------

